# Fun questionnaire



## Marisol (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Marisol

2. Mariposa

3. Sol

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Marisol

2. marimariposa

3. Mariposa79

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. booty

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Mexican

2. Spanish

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. my weight

2. Commitment

3. cats

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. gum

2. iPod

3. lipgloss

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. jeans

2. ratty old shirt from working at the Golden Swirl

3. Livestrong bracelet

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. U2

2. Colplay

3. Jack Johnson

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Blower's Daughter - Damien Rice

2. Such Great Heights - The Postal Service

3. Caring is Creepy - The Shins

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I keep falling off the low carb wagon

2. country music is a secret passion for me

3. I love make-up

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. be at a casino gambling

2. Eat some tacos

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. accountant

2. lawyer

3. system specialist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Australia

3. London

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Emma

2. Isabelle

3. Jacob

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. meet my other half

2. be skinny

3. have a kick ass career

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. make-up

3. make-up

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Johnny Depp

2. Antonio Sabato Jr.

3. Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Liz

2. Guppie (my nickname from BF)

3. Baba (from my mom and dad. twist on baby)

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Liz

2. Lizzyb831

3. Lizzyb718

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. boobs






3. smile

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. uper arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. White

2. Filipino

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. my weight too

2. heights

3. someone close to me dieing

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. rosebud salve

2. water

3. internet! lol

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. oversized t

2. vickie's panties

3. rosebud salve. hehe

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. can't think of anything right now

2.

3.

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Sittin on the dock of the bay - otis redding

2. can't think of any right now

3.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. i love makeup

2. i don't work

3. i hate shopping

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. shopping

2. shopping

3. shopping. hehe

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. shopping

2. shopping

3. shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. makeup artist

2. esthitician

3. helping bf's company

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. anywhere in europe

3. south america (but i don't want to be kidnapped for ransom. lol)

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Isabelle

2. Mariah

3. Malia

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. sky dive

2. be skinny

3. work as a MUA

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. shopping

3. shopping

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. matthew mcaughnehey(sp?)

2. vin diesel

3. Angelina jolie


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Janelle

2. Nelle

3. JJ

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. NYAngel98

2. Sillicav (don't ask! lol)

3. NYAngelkisses98

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. arms

2. thighs

3. booty

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Italian

2. Norweigian

3. German

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. my weight

2. heights

3. dying (god I'm morbid! lol)

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. train case

2. iPod

3. cell phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. glasses

2. old tshirt from work

3. Victoria Secret pj pants

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. 98 Degrees

2. Chicago

3. Stevie B

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Shy Guy - Diana King

2. Party Your Body - Stevie B

3. Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue

(Yeah, I like pretty much everything!)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. fun

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I've recently become obsessed with MAC

2. I love old freestyle music

3. I'm a millionaire

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. playing online

2. spending time w/ friends and my bf

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Win lotto

2. Go to Vegas

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Hair Stylist

2. Veternarian

3. Web Designer

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Vegas

2. Virgin Islands

3. Italy

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Leo (lol)

2. Vanessa

3. Vincent

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. go to the beach in a bathing suit

2. travel

3. enjoy myself

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. always late (from doing hair &amp; makeup)

3. shopaholic

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Leonardo DiCaprio

2. Jeff Timmons

3. Marcus Schenkenberg


----------



## Sofia (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Sof

2. Sofi

3. Sofster (only one person calls me this



)

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Sofia

2. Sofeeja

3. Sofija

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. hair

2. lips

3. legs

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy (still can't get the darn 6 pack)

2. booty could be smaller I guess

3. boobs could be smaller too

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Albanian

2. n/a

3. n/a

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. dogs

2. cats

3. drowning while being trapped

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. cell phone

2. planner

3. car keys

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. prada glasses

2. black juicy terry smock dress

3. black flip-flops

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Audioslave

2. U2

3. Linkin Park

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Evanescence - My Immortal (special meaning)

2. Mariah Carey - We Belong Together (I'm sentimental, it's the cancer in me)

3. NRG - Ama

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. love/passion

2. fun

3. trust

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I hate dogs &amp; cats.

2. I think shopping for clothing, handbags and make-up is overrated.

3. I am a huge music lover.

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. reading

2. music

3. driving (I'm always up for a road trip)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Speak to a special someone

2. Be on a white, sandy beach alone with that special someone

3. Sing

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Real Estate mogul (move over Trump






)

2. Psychologist

3. HR (just couldn't do it)

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Australia

2. South America

3. Egypt (those pyramids sure do look interesting)

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Isabella

2. Ava

3. Bekim (for a boy)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Marry the love of my life and have kids

2. Travel the World

3. See a woman as our Commander-in-Chief

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Aside of the usual, hair, make-up and smelling nice, I dunno

2. Cry, sad, happy, angry, I cry

3. Does giving the silent treatment count?





THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Josh Duhamel

2. BEKS

3. Brad Pitt


----------



## wongy74 (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Jessica

2. Jess

3. Wongy

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. wongy74

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. legs

2. tummy

3. face

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. boobs

2. scars on knee (from accidents when I was younger)

3. feet bc they are narrow and so it is hard to find shoes

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Chinese

2. American

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. failure

2. lizards

3. failure

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. lipgloss or lipstick

2. MAC blot powder

3. moisturizer

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. boycut undies

2. tank top

3. rubberband on wrist

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

I don't really have any but I guess I like these people's songs...

1. Usher

2. Beyonce

3. 50 Cent

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues - Elton John

2. If You Say My Eyes Are Beautiful - Whitney Houston

3. Closer - NIN

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. understanding

2. trust

3. love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I'm naturally inclined to be lazy.

2. I don't go to the beach or like it very much.

3. I want to have an orgy.

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Watching TV

2. Hanging out with the BF

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. stay up til 2am cause I don't have to work tomorrow! (but I do



)

2. clean the closet door

3. stop doing this questionnaire

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. accountant

2. lawyer

3. marketing

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. London

3. Vancouver

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

I don't know! This is too hard.

1.

2.

3.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. be successful

2. then be a rich housewife

3. go on a trip aroung the world

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Into shopping

2. Into makeup, skincare, haircare

3. can't lift very much

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. J.Lo- very smart in marketing and promoting her name and therefore, rich!

2. this is too hard.

3.


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Andy

2. Maeuschen (german for little mouse. my dad calls me that sometimes)

3. Barbie (whenmy friends are tryin to give me a hard time)

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. crazycat

2. lady-protector

3. ?? (I am sooo not creative)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. legs

2. booty

3. stomach

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. facial skin

2. hair

3. teeth (could be whiter)

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Slowenian

2. Austrian

3. Austrian *hehe*

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. horror movies (I still love to watch them)

2. my big exam on June 30th

3. having my heart broken

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. ponytail holder

2. perfume

3. gum

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. old t-shirt

2. short green shorts

3. chanel sunglasses in my hair.( IÂ´m about to open the window and study in the sun *lol*)

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. any hip hop artist

2. Beyonce

3. Linkin Park

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. N Sync - I want you back (pls donÂ´t kill me now *lol*)

2. Rod Steward - Sexy

3. Mariah Carey - without you (makes me cry every single time)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. good sex

2. faithfulness

3. trust

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I think Taco Bell has disgusting food

2. shopping is therapy for me

3. I am lazy when it comes to sports

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. hanging out with friends

2. shopping

3. clubbing

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. go to MAC

2. go to the lake and get a tan

3. eat real food (not the one I cook myself *g*)

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. cardiologist

2. psychiatrist

3. psychologist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Oklahoma

2. Oklahoma

3. Oklahoma *lol*

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Alexis

2. Helena

3. Fairon (girl)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. meet my true love &amp; marry him

2. get the best out of my future carreer

3. be happy with my life

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I always hate the way my hair looks

2. I cry easily (even during some commercials *lol*)

3. I like anything pink and/or glittery

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Tom Cruise (ok, he has IT, whatever that is)

2. Paul Walker (those blue eyes *hmmmmm*)

3. Orlando Bloom as Legolas (IÂ´m with you on that, Charmaine!)

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## girl_geek (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Jennifer

2. Jenn

3. Sweet Potato

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. girl_geek

2. codegirl (computer websites)

3. geek_chick

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. hands and nails

3. feet (I love how they look in sandals, but it is hard to find shoes to fit!)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. lack of curves (small boobs, no hips)

3. acne / oily skin

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. German (one grandfather was from Germany)

2. English

3. "outlaw" (I had relatives that hid horses for Jesse James, lol)

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. SPIDERS!!

2. Heights (sort of)

3. Wearing bold or bright mu, lol

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. mu

2. laptop computer

3. TV (for background noise mostly!)

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. jeans

2. fitted yellow t-shirt

3. wedding rings

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Third Day

2. Audio Adrenaline

3. Switchfoot

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Whatever happens to be in my CD player; my favorites change all the time





2.

3.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. shared faith in Christ

2. respect

3. honesty

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I eat Pizza Hut pizza once a week

2. I really want to go back to Kauai (where we had our honeymoon)

3. I love cold weather (lol, that's the lie if you can't guess from #2)

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Reading

2. Drawing

3. Scrapbooking

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Play Castlevania on hubby's Game Boy (I'm hooked!)

2. Get some Kirspy Kreme donuts

3. Go visit family

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. paleontologist (when I was a kid)

2. artist (in high school)

3. software engineer (now)

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Hawaii

2. Hawaii

3. Hawaii (lol)

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Never thought of kid's names ... even though we want to have kids in 3-4 years! lol

2.

3.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Have kids and see them grow up

2. Continue to grow my relationship with my husband

3. Visit my family more

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. spend too much time on hair

3. shopping

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Don't really care about celebrities

2.

3.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 23, 2005)

Quote:
THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:1. German (one grandfather was from Germany)

2. English

3. "outlaw" (I had relatives that hid horses for Jesse James, lol)

That's awesome girlgeek!!
I told my BF once that I like the name Jesse James for a boy and he said NO WAY!! lol.


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* That's awesome girlgeek!!
I told my BF once that I like the name Jesse James for a boy and he said NO WAY!! lol.

I think Jesse James sounds cool. although I donÂ´t know who that is-what is he famous for?


----------



## Tabitha (May 23, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Tabitha

2. Tabby

3. Tab

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Tabitha

2. catzpaw

3. shopgurl

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. boob size...could definitely be more perky though

2. eyes

3. skin

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. booty

2. hips

3. thighs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. English

2. Irish

3. German

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. death/dying

2. insanity





3. spiders

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. sunscreen

2. deoderant

3. gum

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. casual shirt

2. jeans

3. earrings

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS: 

1. dave matthews band

2. jimi hendrix

3. metallica

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE SONGS: 

1. loser...3 Doors Down

2. down in a hole...alice in chains

3. malibu...hole

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. honesty

2. respect

3. love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order) 

1. I'm rich.

2. I'm 5' 8''

3. I'm a brunette

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. shopping

2. reading

3. listening to music 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. win the lottery

2. have hubby cook dinner

3. eat something chocolate

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. beautician

2. make-up artist

3. medical assistant

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. London

2. New Orleans

3. California

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Kailey (daughter's name)

2. Addison (girl-family name) 

3. Kyle

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. learn to play the piano

2. see the world...dreaming, I know!

3. have a better relationship with God

THREE WAYS YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I love men!

2. I love make-up

3. I'm indecisive. 

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Johnny Depp...so mysterious

2. John Travolta (when I was a kid)

3. Mel Gibson (in his younger days)


----------



## lilla (May 24, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Nilufer

2. Babydoll

3.

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. nl88

2. lilla1969

3. toyotalover

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Eyes

2. Boobs

3. Feet (they small and cute)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Stomach

2. Legs

3. Behind

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Turkish

2. Greek

3. Armenian

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Being overweight

2. Anything bad happening to my daughter

3. Roaches

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Make-Up/skincare

2. Dell Axim

3. My pets

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Shorts

2. Red t-shirt

3. Christian Bernard watch

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Phil Collins

2. Pink Floyd

3. Def Lephard

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Another Day in Paradise

2. Shine On You Crazy Diamond

3. Pour Some Sugar On Me

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. True Love

2. Passion

3. Trust

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I love make-up/skincare

2. I love my pets

3. I like loud people

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Listening to music

2. Watching films/TV shows

3. PLaying with MU

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go to sleep

2. Be done with the heat wave

3. Win the lotto

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Accountant

2. Tourist Guide

3. Vet

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Seattle

3. Euro tour

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Isabelle

2. Alexis

3. Hunter

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. See the world

2. Have good paying job that I enjoy

3. Be able to buy what I want

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I love shoes

2. I love handbags

3. I love make-up


----------



## Shanel (May 24, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Becky

2. Rebekah

3. 

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Rebekah

2. Bettycrocker

3. Momwi

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. back

2. eyes

3. booty

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. arms

2. boobs

3.teeth (could be whiter) 

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Jewish

2. Polish

3. German

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Time flying

2. family deaths 

3. deadlines 

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Timewise

2. Moisture

3. Foundation

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Pj's

2. wedding ring 

3. Neaklace (thanks for the reminder that i forgot to take it off) 

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS: 

1. fionna apple

2. Missy Elliot 

3. Etta James 

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE SONGS: 

1. Pink cadillac

2. any missy song

3. any charlotte church song 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Affection

2. trust

3. understanding

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order) 

1. I am a mom

2. I love clinique 

3. I love dogs

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1.teach skin care classes 

2. reading

3. makeovers 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1.Become a Mary Kay director 

2. earn My pink cadillac

3. food sounds good too... 

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Real estate

2. Detective

3. Artist 

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Japan

2. egypt

3. texas 

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Brook

2. Holly

3. Melanie 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. see my kids grow up sucessfull

2. be successfull

3. see my husband be successfull

THREE WAYS YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I love godiva chocolates!! 

2. Pink is my favorite color

3. I am not caught dead without my face on! 

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. George Bush

2. Rush Limbaugh

3. Mary Kay ash


----------



## glamslam (May 24, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Jessica

2. Jess

3. Mommy

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. glamslam

2. jlcandco

3. freshie

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. feet

3. shape/hourglass figure

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. stretch marks

2. excess poundage!

3. teeth

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. white/caucasian

2. Native American (Cree)

3. African American

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. SPIDERS

2. something bad happening to my kids

3. other drivers on the road

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. makeup

2. cell phone

3. Altoids

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. scrub pants from work

2. Old Navy flip flops

3. white T-shirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Pink Floyd

2. Gwen Stefani/No Doubt

3. Third Day

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Hey You

2. Rich Girl

3. Agnes Dei

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Spiritual connection

2. laughter

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I live for chocolate

2. I hate black licorice

3. I am a natural blonde

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. browsing beauty sites on the web

3. drawing

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go to sleep

2. have my stuff magically list itself on eBay, so I don't have to do it--tedious!

3. eat a big bowl of ice cream, but I won't

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. hair stylist/cosmetologist/MUA

2. illustrator

3. fashion designer

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Hawaii

3. Florida

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Vanessa

2. Benjamin

3. Troy

(these are my 3 kids!)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. reach my goal weight

2. find my soulmate

3. get financially secure

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I'm bad at math and hate it

2. I love MU, hair, fashion, decorating

3. emotional

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;________________________


----------



## glamslam (May 24, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Jessica

2. Jess

3. Mommy

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. glamslam

2. jlcandco

3. freshie

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. feet

3. shape/hourglass figure

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. stretch marks

2. excess poundage!

3. teeth

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. white/caucasian

2. Native American (Cree)

3. African American

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. SPIDERS

2. something bad happening to my kids

3. other drivers on the road

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. makeup

2. cell phone

3. Altoids

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. scrub pants from work

2. Old Navy flip flops

3. white T-shirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Pink Floyd

2. Gwen Stefani/No Doubt

3. Third Day

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Hey You

2. Rich Girl

3. Agnus Dei (sp?)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Spiritual connection

2. laughter

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I live for chocolate

2. I hate black licorice

3. I am a natural blonde

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. browsing beauty sites on the web

3. drawing

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go to sleep

2. have my stuff magically list itself on eBay, so I don't have to do it--tedious!

3. eat a big bowl of ice cream, but I won't

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. hair stylist/cosmetologist/MUA

2. illustrator

3. fashion designer

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Hawaii

3. Florida

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Vanessa

2. Benjamin

3. Troy

(these are my 3 kids!)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. reach my goal weight

2. find my soulmate

3. get financially secure

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I'm bad at math and hate it

2. I love MU, hair, fashion, decorating

3. emotional

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;________________________


----------



## girl_geek (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I think Jesse James sounds cool. although I donÂ´t know who that is-what is he famous for? Jesse James was a bank robber and train robber in the 1800's. Some people say he was a good guy and see him as a Robin Hood figure; others think he was just a criminal. Supposedly my great-grandmother sat on Jesse James' lap when she was a kid, when he'd stop by to get some horses. (She also travelled out west on a covered wagon when she was young.) Here's a website about Jesse James:
http://www.ci.st-joseph.mo.us/history/jessejames.cfm

I just listed that as my heritage, because other than German and English there aren't really any dominant nationalities in my family; just a mix of random European ancestries as far as I know.


----------



## Liz (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:1. German (one grandfather was from Germany)

2. English

3. "outlaw" (I had relatives that hid horses for Jesse James, lol)

i'm supposedly related to him somehow. lol.


----------



## Andi (May 24, 2005)

oh I see...I think IÂ´ve heard of Jesse James before. I knew IÂ´ve heard the name, but just because of the sound of his name I thought heÂ´s a country music star *lol*


----------



## Marie-Line (May 30, 2005)

*THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):*

1. Marie-Line

2. Yuko

3. La Puce

*THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:*

1. Marie-Line

2. Yuko

3.

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

1. eyes

2. lips

3. hair

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

1. noz

2. buttock

3. thigh

*THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:*

1. Britany (Bretagne in France)

2. Vicking

3. Gypsy

*THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:*

1. To die alone

2. Not have child

3. airplanes

*THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:*

1. cosmetic powder

2. my computer

3. my book

*THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:*

1. jeans

2. black top

3. Celtic cross and other silver jewels

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:*

1. Led Zeppelin

2. Beatles

3. Faith No More (only three... it's hard to choose!)

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:*

1. Easy (Faith No More)

2. Thunderstruck (AC/DC)

3. Who Is It (BjÃ¶rk)

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:*

1. love or friendship

2. honesty

3. trust

*TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):*

1. I'm very shy

2. I often go to the swimming pool

3. I love cars

*THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:*

1. listening to music

2. reading

3. to be with my friends

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:*

1. to be in new zealand

2. to do my passion!

3. to have a ipod

*THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:*

1. actress (theatre/movies)

2. work with children between 11 and 18 years old (in a leisure center).

3. actresse





*THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:*

1. New-Zealand

2. Scotland

3. Iceland

*THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:*

1. Damien

2. Benjamin

3. and a lot of celtic and scandinavian names.

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:*

1. be happy

2. have child

3. do my passion (theatre and cinema)

*THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):*

1. black clothes

2. long hair

3. black eye liner and mascara.

*THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):*

1. Johnny Depp

2. Dominic Monaghan

3. Billy Boyd


----------



## Pauline (May 30, 2005)

*THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):*

*Pauline*

*Pollyanna*

*Monique (did kissogrammes for a while)...will post a picccie soon!*

*THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD: N/a*

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

* My eyes,my hair and legs.*

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

my nose

*my big boobs*

*and the fact that i have to tone up again and get fit again*

*THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:*

all i know is that i have Russian blood. Don't know enouihg about my family or habve a family tree.

*THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:*

Intimicacy

the future

old age

*THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:*

*My medication (sad but true)*

*my computer and MuT*

*my skincare regime*

*THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:*

My pj's

* my fluffy pink socks*

*my birthday suit underneath...lol*

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:*

*The Ramones*

*The Black Eyed Pea's*

*The Clash*

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:*

*Madam Butterly by Malcome McLaren*

*Your The One for Me by Paul Hardcasltle*

*What you wating for by Gwen Stefani*

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:*

love

compatabilty

and friendship

*TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):*

i am a very outgoing person and nothing shocks me

i don't like being alone

i often start things and but never finish them

*THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:*

Watching tv

having home 'Spa treatments' and Partying!

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:*

*Go on a computer course*

*Get some qualifications ( i have NONE)*

*Be a Beauty Therapist*

*THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:*

being a councellor

Nursing

Training to be a personal trainer in the future

*THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:*

*Not sure yet*

*THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:*

Christopher

need more time to think about this one!

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:*

Put something 'good' into this world by doing something to make a difference

Be on the right path Spiritually

Close any unfinished chapter's of my life.

*THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):*

*Well i certainly look all female*

*am ruled by my hormones*

*love makeup,clothes and men!!!*

*THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):*

*i quite like Pamela Anderson and she does a lot for animal charities and women's shelter's*

*I think the lead singer of the band A-HA is very handsome*

*i had a crush on Nicolas Cage the actor*


----------



## glamslam (May 30, 2005)

Oh my gosh, what is wrong with me??? I skipped the celeb crush/idol question!!!

1. David Beckham :icon_love (dangerously obsessed)

2. Johnny Depp :icon_love

3. Matthew McConahuay :icon_love


----------



## jellybeans (May 31, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Jessa

2. jessalinni

3. jessawessa

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. jessaxwessa

2. gotjessa

3. scr3wy0ux

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. teeth

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. forehead

2. head

3. toes

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. filipino

2.

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. sharks

2. really big crowds

3. snakes

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. big red gum

2. iPod

3. blotting sheets

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. roxy jacket

2. pacsun jeans

3. jLo hoop earrings

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. green day

2. the offspring

3. taking back sunday

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. the kids arent alright by the offspring

2. so long astoria by the ataris

3. good riddance (time of your life) by green day

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. respect

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. i can eat like a pig and don't gain weight whatsoever

2. i starve myself

3. i love math class

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. music

2. shopping

3. webdesign

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. go shopping

2. sleep

3. go to the beach

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. accountant

2. webdesigner

3. nurse

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. nyc

2. london

3. hawaii

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. alexandria

2. tyler

3. katie

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. go on an unlimited shopping spree

2. enjoy life

3. be successful

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. when im pms-ing

3. i complain too much

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. jude law

2. josh duhamel

3. Patrick Dempsey


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 31, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Ashley

2. Ash

3. Ashwee

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. XQQQsME

2. buffyxangelxfan

3. addictedx2xcsi

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Eyes

2. Smile

3. Hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. my chub

2. my complexion

3. my lips

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. English

2. Native American

3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. CLOWNS

2. death

3. spiders

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. makeup

2. car keys

3. Cell phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Livestrong bracelet

2. Jeans

3. My diamond earrings

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. 3 Doors Down

2. Gwen Stefani

3. Switchfoot

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. La Tortura - Shakira

2. Hollaback Girl - Gwen

3. Anything from Phantom of the Opera soundtrack

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. commitment

2. fun

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I have no fandoms at all.

2. I love MAC makeup

3. I am brunette.

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. watching TV/movies

2. singing

3. reading

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. eat some ice cream

2. go swimming

3. Do my makeup (but i'm so lazy right now)

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Graphic Design/Journalism for a fashion/beauty magazine

2. Forensic Science

3. Marine Biologist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. ENGLAND/SCOTLAND!

2. Australia

3. NYC

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. MiKaylah

2. Ashlynne

3. Lukas

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Visit the motherland's ENGLAND/SCOTLAND

2. Get married and have children

3. Be successfull

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I love makeup, clothes, decorating, hair

2. VERY EMOTIONAL.

3. I shop like CRAZY

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. DAVID WENHAM!!!!

2. Jake Gyllenhaal

3. Nick Stahl


----------



## MacForMe (May 31, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Lauryn

2. Laur

3.

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. NJEMT12884

2. Jexans_grl

3. MizGlittr

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. skin

3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. Arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Irish

2.

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Not being able to control my weight

2. living on the street

3. if someone is lying to me

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Coffee

2. MAC

3. Coffee

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Merrel Lime Green sneakers

2. Black ponte pants

3. Work golf shirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. U2

2. Fatboy Slim

3. My friend Jeffs "Austin Mixes"

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Fit to be Tied Down

2. Train in Vain

3.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. responsibility

3. Communication

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I really need to quit smoking

2. I actually do like modern country music

3. I can't stand MAC

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Photography

2. reading

3. Shoes

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Own my own home

2. leave work

3. go ride the horses

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Marine Biologist

2. lawyer

3. Pilot

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. India

2. Australia

3. Ireland

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Rachel

2. Emma

3. Brendan

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Get down to a weight where i wont feel embarassed

2. See those vacation spots

3. Have more real friends and less competive ones

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Colors

2. Clothes

3. make-up

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Matthew McConaghay

2. Nick from "CSI"

3. uh.. i dont have another one.

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;________________________


----------



## Nicolet (May 31, 2005)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Nikki

2. Nik

3. Coltje or Nicoltje

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Nicoltje1

2. Nicolet

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. booty

3. lips

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy (looks pretty good for not exercising and having 2 kids, but need to do some crunches!)

2. thighs

3. Wouldn't mind having a couple of moles on my face removed

&lt;O




&lt;/O





THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Dutch-Indonesian (ok, that's two)

2. French

3. German

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Flying

2. not being able to protect my children from whatever

3. losing someone close to me

&lt;O



&lt;/O





THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. moisturizer

2. lipgloss/balm

3. mascara

&lt;O



&lt;/O





THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. black baseball cap (in a hurry to get my son to school)

2. black flip-flops (it's 85 degrees today)

3. black t-shirt&lt;O



&lt;/O





&lt;O



&lt;/O





THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

1. gotta think about that..I love everything hip-hop, rock, pop, techno, classical...&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

2. Have The Killers CD in my player right now

3. Liking Gwen Stefaniâ€™s new album&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

1. at the moment.. Feel Good, Inc. by Gorillaz&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

2. Let Go by Frou Frou

3. New Slang by The Shins

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. intimacy

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I'm a black belt

2. I love to dance

3. I'm very happy where I am in my life right now

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. playing with my kids

2. cooking 

3. reading novels (when I have the time)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. go for a walk

2. lose 6 pounds

3. go on a date with my husband

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Technical Recruiter (been there done that)

2. Marriage and Family Counselor

3. Real Estate Agent 

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. &lt;?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com/&gt;&lt;st1:State w:st=Hawaii&lt;/ST1https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gifl&lt;/st1:State&gt;

2. &lt;st1:City w:st="on"&gt;&lt;ST1https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gifOrlando&lt;/st1:City&gt;(for the kids)

3. Vegas (I've never been!)

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Jaedon (my son)

2. Kaeli (my daughter)&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

3. ???that's hard...Tatiana, Tatum, or Miette for a girl, canâ€™t think of any favs for a boy

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. See my grandfather in &lt;st1:City w:st="on"&gt;&lt;ST1https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gifAmsterdam &lt;/st1:City&gt;once more..he'll be 100 yrs old soon.

2. Watch my children grow up and have children of their own.

3. Visit &lt;st1:country-region w:st="on"&gt;Indonesia&lt;/st1:country-region&gt;, where my parents were born.

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Make-Up

2. love clothes and shoes

3. love romantic surprises

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Brooke Burke

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif2. Demi Moore

*I donâ€™t know if I idolize these celebs, but theyâ€™re mommies and theyâ€™re hot. Very inspirational.&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

3. Cameron Diaz (sheâ€™s adorable)


----------



## intheocean (Jul 5, 2008)

*THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):*

Flamable

Pants

Snuggly One

*THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD: N/a*

budiman

sexialexi

flame

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

*hair, legs.... hands?*

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

ears

do unphysical things count?

*THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:*

Dutch

Portuguese

Sri Lankan

*THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:*

Frogs

Little creepy lizards

the ocean in the night

*THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:*

*deodorant*

computer

toothbrush

*THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:*

shirt

jeans

gstring?

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:*

*archenemy*

killswitch engage

as i lay dying

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:*

curretnly....

revolution begins

chasing cars

instinct

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:*

love

honesty

compatability

*TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):*

hmmm.... i'm to tired to think of that

*THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:*

drinking

basketball

dancing

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:*

*have my tickets come through!*

work out

drink

*THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:*

air hostess

volunteer werker

missoinary

*THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:*

*egypt*

england

south africa

*THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:*

spirit

ocean

dunno... soemthing as weird as those other two

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:*

build something that will last, and live on when i'm gone

*THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):*

*weeeird. i really can't think of any.... *

*THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):*

johnny depp

alexi laiho

angela gossow


----------



## amanda1210 (Jul 5, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Amanda

2. Tushy

3. Mandy

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. princess3a

2. amanda1210

3. greeneyedchalqt

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Eyes

2. lips

3. butt

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. fat arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Chaldean 100%

2.

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1.Dying

2.Being abandoned (i guess by everyone i "need")

3.Getting too fat

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Cell phone

2. bf

3. car

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. pajama pants

2. tank top

3. make up lol

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Nelly Furtado

2. Christina Aguilera

3. Kanye West

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. In God's Hands - Nelly Furtado

2. I know you're gone -Max Graham ft Jessica Jacobs

3. meet Virgina -train

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Love

2. Honesty

3. Trust

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. My favorite color is pink (true)

2. I wish i was taller (true)

3. I'm where i want to be in life (so not true)

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. talking on the phone

3. surfing the net

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Honestly nothing, I'm chilling. Its 1:30 am

2.

3.

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Fashion Merchandiser

2. Exhibits Coordinater

3. Lawyer (wanted to)

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Italy

2. Cali

3. Vegas

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Annabelle Marie

2. Alessandra

3. Jayden

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Have kids!

2. Get my CLK benz with diamonds in the grill, my chanel purse, and chanel sunglasses, all of which my bf said he will buy me when we are married and i am "nice to him" lol

3. Never have to worry about money again

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I'm a girly girl

2. I love makeup

3. My fave color is pink

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Kim Kardashian

2. Eva longoria

3. Johnny Depp


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 5, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Katie

2. Lou

3. Kate (which annoys me but people call me it anyway)

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. magneticheart

2. Space Unicorn

3. ktlou2810

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. cheekbones

3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. height

2. nose

3. arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. English

2.

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Hospitals

2. Birds

3. Small spaces

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. mascara

2. iPod

3. phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. grey and pink hoodie

2. pink tshirt

3. grey bottoms

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. David Bowie

2. Greenday

3. Scouting for girls

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Life on Mars-David Bowie

2. Papa don't preach-Madonna

3. Holiday-Greenday

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. laughter

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I dye my hair way too much

2. I have rubbish taste in clothes

3. I study Math

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. talking

3. surfing the web

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. put some make-up on

2. get something to drink

3. go outside (weather sucks though



)

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Architect

2. Graphic designer

3. fashion designer

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. LA

3. Paris

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Grace

2. Alex

3. Lily

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. learn to sing

2. get a fun job

3. see my fave comedian or singer live

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. i love make-up

2. i have bad hair days

3. i watch girly tv shows

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Johnny Depp

2. Jonathan Rhys Meyers

3. Agyness Deyn


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Laura Faye

2. Pats

3. Laws

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. laurafaye

2. LauraFayeTbh

3. laura123

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. lips

2. legs

3. hands

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. nose

2. tummy

3. arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. English

2. Some Italian

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Spiders

2. Getting old

3. Being alone forever

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Lipgloss

2. Phone

3. Laptop

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Pj shorts

2. White vest top

3. Hair bobble

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Duffy

2. Jessica Simpson

3. Dizzee Rascal

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. At the Drive In - 198d

2. Adele - Cold Shoulder

3. Pendulum - Tarantula

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1.Honesty

2.Commitment

3. Fun

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I adore science

2. I love my boyfriend to bits

3. I have too much clothes

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Shopping

2. Reading

3. Socialising

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go to Anthony's

2. Have some chocolate

3. Have loads of money and go shopping.

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Journalist

2. Teacher

3. Psychologist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Italy

3. Florida

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Isabelle

2. Lily

3. Maddy

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Travel the world

2. Get a nose job

3. Get lots of money

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Make up

2. Clothes

3. I cry a lot.

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Paolo Nutini

2. Duffy

3. Don't have a 3rd.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2008)

*THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):*

1. Quila

2. Kiwi

3. Smurfette

*THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:*

1. Aquilah

2. StilaAddiction

3. M.A.C. Addict

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

1. Eyes

2. Nails

3. Butt

*THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:*

1. Stomach

2. Thighs

3. Breasts

*THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:*

1. African-American

2. Puerto Rican

3. Spaniard

*THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:*

1. Death

2. Heights

3. Losing a loved on

*THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:*

1. MMU

2. Gum

3. Lip balm

*THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:*

1. T-shirt

2. Yoga pants

3. Wedding rings

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:*

1. Tori Amos

2. Madonna

3. Carrie Underwood

*THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:*

1. I I E E E - Tori Amos

2. Precious Things - Tori Amos

3. Last Name - Carrie Underwood

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:*

1. Trust

2. Honesty

3. Communication

*TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):*

1. I've gained 25 lbs.

2. I've been arrested

3. I paint my nails weekly

* THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:*

1. Reading

2. Shopping

3. Cuddling w/ my husband

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:*

1. Sleep

2. Go shopping

3. Go get my hair done

*THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:*

1. Doctor

2. Teacher

3. Accountant

*THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:*

1. Paris

2. Milan

3. Barcelona

*THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:*

1. Ian

2. Kylie

3. Cyera

*THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:*

1. Have no debt

2. Travel the world

3. Pay respects to my grandparents' graves

*THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):*

1. Make-Up

2. Paint my nails

3. Smelling good???

*THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):*

1. Vin Diesel

2. Jared Leto

3. Paul Walker


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 5, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Jacquelyna

2. Jacquie

3. Lyna

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. RocknRose

2. WeWillRockYou

3. JohnnysPirateHooker





THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Eyes

2. Boobs

3. Butt

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Arms 

2. Legs 

3. ?

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Spanish

2. French

3. German

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Snakes

2. Heights

3. Losing a family member

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Music

2. Eyeliner

3. A good book

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Superman shirt

2. Short shorts 

3. Underwear LOL!

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Queen

2. Led Zeppelin

3. Pink Floyd

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Bohemian Rhapsoday - Queen

2. Love of My Life - Queen

3. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Loyalty

2. Honesty

3. Love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. My TV is always on Sirius radio station

2. I'm a Star Wars geek

3. I love big social gatherings

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Drawing

2. Sewing

3. Making jewelry

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go to Disneyland

2. Be at the movies

3. Take a flight to Spain

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Cartoon Animation

2. Movie Director

3. Interior Decorator

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Spain

2. France

3. Italy

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Eric

2. Genevieve

3. Victor

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Start my own business

2. Get married and have kids

3. Travel Europe

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I love fashion

2. I love make-up

3. I love the color pink

THREE CELEB IDOLS 

1. Freddie Mercury

2. John Lennon

3. Chistopher Reeve ( They're all idols)


----------



## bCreative (Jul 5, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Brandi

2. Leseana

3. Bighead

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. MissBGlam

2. GlamChick85

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Booty

2. Hands

3. Toes

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Tummy

2. Arms

3. Thighs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Black

2. Puerto Rican

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Failure

2. Death

3. Losing my parents

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Laptop

2. Lip Gloss

3. EyeLiner

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Tan Pants

2. Black Shirt

3. Blue Slippers

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Michael Jackson

2. Alicia Keys

3. Janet Jackson

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Who Is It? - Michael Jackson

2. Supermodel - Rupaul

3. To The Moon and Back - Savage Garden

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Sex

2. Trust

3. Communication

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I'm bisexual

2. I love Make-Up

3. I have an obsession with Michael Jackson

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Reading

2. Shopping

3. Doing/Practicing my Make-Up

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Lay on a beach drinking a martini

2. Have Sex

3. Partying

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Makeup Artist

2. Model

3. Web Designer

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Vegas

3. Bahamas

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Michael

2. Ava

3. McKenzie

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Create My Own Line of Cosmetics

2. See the World

3. Be successful in whatever I do

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I hate Sports

2. I get periods

3. I like makeup

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. don't know

2. don't know

3. don't know


----------



## msmegz (Jul 6, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Megan

2. Megs

3. Miss Megs

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Msmegz

2. Megs03

3.

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Smile

2. Eyes

3. Hands

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Nose

2. Stomach

3. Legs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. I do not know!!





2.

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. The thought of losing someone I love.

2. Deep water.

3. Storms.

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Lipgloss

2. A book

3. Lotion

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. CHS Blue Devil's t-shirt (my old HS)

2. Promise ring

3. Comfy lounge pants

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Led Zeppelin

2. Queen

3. Jack Johnson

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

2. My Best Friend - Queen

3. Turn The Page - Bob Seger

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I've broken three bones.

2. My boyfriend is 4 years younger than me.

3. I love makeup!

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Playing World of Warcraft!!

2. Reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Sleep

2. See Nick (my bf)

3. Feel better

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Accountant

2. Child Psychologist

3. Teacher

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Hawaii

2. Italy

3. Las Vegas

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Layla

2. Emma

3. Jackson

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Get married.

2. Have children.

3. Travel around the world.

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Makeup.

2. Shopping obsession.

3. Hopeless romantic.

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. ANGELINA JOLIE

2. David Beckham

3. Brad Pitt


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 6, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Mommy

2. Babe

3. Kelly

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. kdmakeuparts

2. chickwurm

3. cougarsmom

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. feet

2. hands

3. face

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. arms

2. thighs

3. stomach

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Italian

2. Polish

3. ????

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. bees

2. bills

3. sickness

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. diapers

2. wipes

3. lipgloss

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. flip-flops

2. bathing suit

3. wrap

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Aerosmith

2. Bon Jovi

3. They Might Be Giants

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Dream On-Aerosmith

2. Give Me One Reason-Tracy Chapman

3. Real Love-Speech

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. laughter

2. honesty

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I keep falling off the no-smoking wagon

2. My toes are freakishly long

3. I secretly want to be a roller derby chic

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. doing makeup

2. scrapbooking

3. shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. book some more clients

2. spa day

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. fitness instructor

2. teacher

3. makeup artist (fantasized for many years, now trying to make it work)

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Greece

2. Italy

3. Germany

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Cougar

2. Audrey

3. Calliope

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE: (funny cause we just watched the bucket list last night)

1. fly first class

2. meet my grandchildren

3. do a famous face

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. shiny pretty things distract me

2. make-up addiction

3. shoe addiction

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Jon Bon Jovi

2. Ellen (Idol, I prefer girly girls for me female crushes



)

3. Patrick Dempsey


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. monnie

2. monniej

3. mj

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. moodyj

2. monniej

3. momobaby

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. hair

2. butt

3. legs

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. hands

3. feet

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. african

2. native american

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. snakes

2. being out of work

3. violence

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. my jewelery

2. tote bag

3. aquafina

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. black slacks

2. black jacket

3. black shoes

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. beyonce

2. janet

3. fergie

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. feedback - janet

2. glamorous - fergie

3. work that - mary j.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. security

2. sex

3. money

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. i can be a rdb

2. i love hip-hop

3. i'm a product junkie

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. exercising

2. reading

3. shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. get a mani and pedi

2. get some new tats

3. buy some shoes!

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. accountant (i am one!)

2. fashion design

3. skin care specialist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. st. thomas

2. vegas

3. europe

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. malia

2. adonis

3. rubie

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. be rich

2. be skinny

3. have some grand babies!

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. shoes

3. diamonds!

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. denzel washington (the sex appeal!)

2. terrell owens (the body!)

3. tyson beckford (the face!)


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 10, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Adrienne

2. Adi

3. AG

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. ag10v

2. pins and needles

3. chicana bonita

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. hair

2. my olive toned skin

3. eye brows

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. arms

2. calves

3. stomach

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Mexican

2.

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. something bad happening to my son

2. losing my parents

3. the dark (yes still)

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. mp3 player

2. mascara

3. CONCEALER

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. socks

2. panties

3. bra lol

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Bond

2. Aventura

3. Evanescence

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Maria Mena-Just Hold Me

2. Israel Kamakawiwo'ole-Somewhere over the rainbow

3. Kellie Pickler-I wonder

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. TRUST

2. Romance

3. Friendship

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I have never done drugs or gotten drunk

2. Bi-sexuality interests me

3. I couldn't dance to save my life

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go shopping

2. Go to sleep

3. Visit a friend whom i've never met

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. accountant

2. mechanics

3. cosmetologist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Paris

2. The bahamas

3. egpyt

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Giovanni (my son)

2. Giselle

3. Hiliana

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. to just love my job in an awesome career

2. grow up to see my grandkids graduate from college and start their own families

3. feel complete and not scared of death when it comes

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. i'm obsessed with makeup

2. i can take 3 hours to get ready when i say i'll be ready in 5 minutes

3. i'm a romantic

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Paul Walker

2. Hayden Christensen

3. Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 10, 2008)

how fun marisol!

1.Sparkle

2. Abigail

3. Cowgirl

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. glossyabby

2. abbigail17

3. abby(lastname)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. booty

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. legs

2. tummy at times

3. would like a smaller chest!

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Irish

2. German

3. English

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. spiders

2. snakes

3. bees

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. lipgloss

2. cell phone

3. water

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. dress

2. sandals

3. wedding ring

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers

2. Bruce Spingsteen

3. Katy Perry

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Pour Some Sugar on Me - def lepperd

2. margaritaville - jimmy buffet

3. love to lay you down -conway twotti

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. somoene that lieks chores

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I love ketchup

2. I am a hippy

3. I love make-up

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. dancing

2. reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. be at mac counter

2. take a nap

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. super woman

2. lawyer

3. teacher

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Australia

3. London

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Lawson

2. Britain

3. Jake

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. sky dive

2. go to paris

3. have a kick a$$ career

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. shoes

3. shop til I drop

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Kenny Chesney

2. Josh Duhamel

3. Patrick Dempsey yummy mcdreamy


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Shell

2. Shellers

3. Sharky

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Shelley

2. Canadian_Gurl

3. Shell

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Eyes

2. Lips

3. Cheek bones

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Hips

2. Booty

3. Thighs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Metis (French &amp; Aboriginal)

2. Portuguese

3. English

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Wasps

2. Scorpions

3. Abusive people

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Lipgloss

2. Lip balm

3. Cell phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Jean shorts

2. Coral color tank top

3. Sandals

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. U2

2. Queen

3. Many various pop artists, too numerous to choose





THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Trust

2. Affection

3. Honesty

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I love makeup

2. I love shoes

3. I love huge social group settings

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Shopping

2. Watching movies

3. Makeup

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Drink a double rum and pepsi

2. Sleep

3. Buy some makeup

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Nurse

2. Social worker

3. Computer work

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. South Pacific Islands (Tahiti etc)

2. Australia

3. Europe

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Sierra

2. Isabelle

3. Ethan

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Cage dive with sharks

2. Bungee jumping

3. Great career

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. Make-up

2. Shopping

3. Shoes

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. I really don't have any celebrity crushes or crushes.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 11, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Ashlee

2. Ash

3. Sissy/Sis

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. ashleedream4e

2. imthefukcinprincess(lol)

3. xllxashleexllx

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. booty

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Italian

2. English

3. American Indian

(weird mix plus there is a ton more lol)

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. my weight

2. snakes

3. death

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. cell

2. computer

3. lipgloss

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. pink &amp; red pj bottoms

2. pink tee shirt

3. cross necklace

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. poison

2. fob

3. simple plan

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. low(lol)

2. bleeding love

3. every rose has its thorn

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I cant stay on track to lose weight

2. I love my room

3. I love make-up

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. makeup

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. go to disney

2. sleep

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. mua

2. teacher

3. cook.chef

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Florida

2. Australia

3. Rome

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Benjamin Andrew

2. Benhamin Daniel

3. Alexis Brooke

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. meet my other half

2. be skinny

3. have a kick ass career

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. pink

3. shoes!

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Johnny Depp

2. Orlando Bloom

3. John Cena(wwe stars are celebs too)


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 11, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Callie

2. Cal

3. Titania

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. nosepickle

2. dracoharryforever (mmmmm draco and harry mmmm)

3. misspopular_555 (HAHA. That's from like, 5th grade)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Lips

2. Chest

3. Skin

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. Huge thighs

2. Nose, but I'm growing into it.

3. Feet

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Spanish

2. Native-American

3. English

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Heights

2. The dark

3. Bugs

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. Cell

2. Bobby pins

3. Lip balm or gloss

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Pink undies

2. Black and white romper

3. Headphones? haha, that's it!

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. The Age of Rockets

2. Morningwood

3. Vedera

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. BBMak- Ghost of you and me (ALWAYS will be my fav)

2. Once Soundtrack- Fallen from the sky

3. Spring Awakening- Mother who bore me

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Security

2. Romance

3. Understanding

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I like my dad more than I like my mom.

2. I have a beautiful calico cat.

3. My boyfriend and I have been together for over a year.

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Reading

2. shopping

3. Pampering myself

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Have sex. (hehehe)

2. Dance

3. Pretty much anything but go to bed... lol

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Architect

2. Interior Designer

3. Model (haha, i used to really want to model, but I've given that up)

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. New York

2. Hawaii

3. India

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Harper (girl)

2. Princton (boy)

3. Elijah (boy)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Get married and have kids

2. Buy a house worth at least half a mil

3. Accept myself

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I cry so easy.

2. I'm afraid of everything! A mouse? You'll find me on a chair, screaming.

3. I say "like" wayyy too much.

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Jake Gyllenhaal

2. Tom Felton

3. Dan Radcliffe


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jul 11, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Nina

2. Pooh

3. Ni

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. blackandasian84

2. DarlingNikki

3. NinaDJ

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. butt

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. stomach

2. thighs

3. breast

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Black

2. Korean

3.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. failure

2. weight

3. zombies

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. my bf





2. internet

3. food

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. black shorts

2. green t-shirt

3. panties

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Sade

2. Bob Marley

3. Sia

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. No Ordinary Love- Sade

2. Bullet Proof Soul- Sade

3. Cherish the Day- Sade

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Trust

2. laughter

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I'm obsessed with make-up

2. I've ran a marathon

3. I live at home with my parents

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Shopping for makeup

2. Surfing the internet

3. Spending time with good people

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Buy something online

2. Sleep

3. Something that's a little too personal





THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Physician

2. Pharmacist

3. Dentist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Hawaii

2. France

3. Disney World

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Lianna

2. James

3. Adriana

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Get married to the love of my life

2. Have 3 children, with 1 being adopted

3. Find a job that I enjoy

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I love makeup

2. I've been known to get a bit emotional

3. I was a bad driver (not anymore)

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Hayden Christensen

2. Oded Fehr

3. ? Not big on celebrity men.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 11, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Celia

2. Celly

3. Annabelle

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. CellyCell

2. Cellycell86

3. CellyHO

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. smile

2. lips

3. skin color?

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. stomach

2. arms

3. legs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Cuban

2. Salvadorian

3. Spaniard

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Loosing family members

2. Not loosing weight!!!!

3. Being unhappy

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. ipod

2. laptop

3. cellphone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. underware

2. tommy hilfiger gym shirt

3. Lounge pants

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. marc anthony

2. christina aguilera

3. pussycat dolls

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. chasing pavements - adele

2. galang - m.i.a.

3. dust in the wind - kansas

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. compassion

3. humor

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I fantasize about living in the UK often

2. I've never been outside the country

3. I really enjoy summer school

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. makeup

2. listening to music

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. drink alcohol!

2. travel

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. dental hygienist

2. teacher

3. nursing

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Italy

2. Cuba

3. England

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Sophia

2. Jesse

3. Kayla

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. meet my other half

2. be skinny

3. travel a lot

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. dressing up girly

2. use makeup

3. gossip

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. paul walker

2. sean faris

3. raoul bova


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):1. Alicia

2. Mary

3. Gigi

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Gigi

2. Moodymary

3. apalmer

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. booty

3. hair(sometimes!)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. teeth

3. feet

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Mexican

2. Irish

3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. Clowns

2. Birds

3. getting old

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. eyeliner

2. mascara

3. cell phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Rocket Dog Flip Flops (casual Friday! Woo hoo!)

2. green eyesshadow

3. green wooden earrings

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Brand New

2. Fiona Apple

3. The Killers

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Play Crack the Sky- Brand New

2. Get Gone- Fiona Apple

3. Tranqulize- The Killers

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. RESPECT

2. love

3. honesty

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. My fave color is Green

2. I am a secret international spy

3. I have 5 tattoos and 8 piercings

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. Playing BINGO

2. reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. leave work

2. win the lottery

3. get a puppy

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. RN (past- too much math involved)

2. Cosmotologist

3. Aesthetican

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Hawaii

2. London

3. Puerto Rico

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Hannah (my oldest)

2. Ciera (my youngest)

3. Guadalupe (my gmas name- if i have another daughter)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Pray and make sure I am right with God

2. Visit somewhere outside of the US

3. skydive

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. my super huge purse

3. The way I cry everytime I watch Dumbo

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Lenny Kravitz

2. Antonio Banderas (Desparado style! SO sexy!)

3. Albert Pujols

lol... that was fun! I just quoted and changed the answers...


----------



## fiercely (Jul 11, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Michaela

2. Kela

3. Mickey

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Fiercely

2. she whack

3. mulatto princess

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. hair

2. eyes

3. nose

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. boobs (lack there of)

2. teeth

3. eyebrows

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Irish

2. African-American

3. German

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. not being successful

2. being alone at night

3. skinheads

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. eyeliner

2. la bello

3. nivea soft hand creme

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. black skirt

2. black fuzzy slippers

3. green tank top

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Pat Metheny

2. Tracy Chapman

3. Janet Jackson

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Last Train Home -Pat Metheny

2. Bottle It Up -Sara B.

3. Bubbly - by I forget her name

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. friendship (tight friends)

3. fun

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I've danced for most of my life.

2. eye pigments are my favorite cosmetic item.

3. I can eat a whole bag of potato chips in 15 minutes.

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. dancing

2. biking/roller blading

3. swimming

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. be with my boyfriend

2. see my friends

3. go shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. dance teacher

2. choreographer

3. sales marketing for L'oreal

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Rome (I'm going this summer with my boyfriend!!!)

2. Africa... not sure which country yet..

3. Japan

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Chloe

2. Lorena

3. Dario

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. have a wonderful job

2. get my teeth straightened

3. help

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. I own a pair of hot pink stilhettos (I LOVE SHOES)

2. I tan outside.

3. I love using make up and purchasing make up.

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Rosario Dawson

2. Robbin Williams

3. Clive Owen


----------



## evening_star (Jul 12, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Maria

2. Mari

3. Marivi

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. makeup*maven

2. stila*mum

3. evening*star

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. lips

2. eyes

3. toes

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. calves

3. boobs (or lack thereof)

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Argentine

2. Italian

3. Brazilian

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. my weight

2. dying

3. snakes

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. lipgloss

2. music

3. computer

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. crocs

2. capri

3. my daddy's bracelet

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Gwen Stefani

2. Whitney Houston

3. Shakira

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Hips Don't Lie - Shakira

2. Rich Girl - Gwen Stefani

3. Shut Up and Let Me Go - The Ting Tings

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. Compassion

2. Respect

3. Honesty

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I am obsessed with makeup!

2. I miss the days when I was younger, single, carefree and debt-free.

3. I have more money than I know what to do with!

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music/ singing

2. reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. Go shopping

2. Watch a GOOD movie

3. Have a smoke

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. Public Relations

2. Psychologist

3. Forensic Pathology ... how in the world I became a makeup artist? NO CLUE.

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Greece

2. Bora Bora

3. St. Tropez

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Lennon

2. Mariah

3. Amelie

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Become an incredibly limber yoga contortionist

2. See all the grand kids I'm destined to have

3. Travel all of Europe

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. make-up

2. make-up

3. make-up

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. Hugh Jackman

2. Angelina Jolie

3. Gerard Butler


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 12, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. Sheshe

2. shebee

3. my last name

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. legs

2. skin tone

3. flat stomach

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. upper thighs

2. flat butt

3. nose

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. Chinese

2. German

3. Portuguese

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. guys

2. the future in general

3. large crowds

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. make-up in general

2. coach purse

3. ipod

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. Free People tank

2. Sweatpants

3. pink hoody

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. Above &amp; Beyond

2. Delerium

3. Armin Van Buuren

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. Forever- Smith &amp; Pledger

2. Amsterdam- Luminary

3. Ordinary Moment (breakfast remix)- Filo &amp; Peri

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. passion

2. fidelity

3. interests in common

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. I'm scared shitless by people.

2. I care more about my academics then anything else.

3. I think I look hot every moment. (erm...lol)

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. piano

2. shopping

3. listening to music

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. exploring Paris again

2. be on an airplane flying somewhere awesome

3. buying more make-up

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. financial analyst

2. accountant

3. business translator

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. Paris

2. NYC

3. Brazil

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Coralie

2. Ella

3. Serena

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. Fall in love

2. Be stunningly gorgeous and not have to try

3. be more open and sociable

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. don't like sports

2. can't hurt a fly..literally I get this painful feeling if I come close to killing a bug

3. wash 1-2 times A DAY

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

honestly...I don't have crushes (anymore) on celebrities. sorry


----------



## ilithien (Jul 13, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. emma

2. ilith

3. cucu (in english - candy)

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. ilithien

2. emalka

3.

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. lips

2. calfs

3. hands (nice long fingers)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. booty

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. slovak

2. magyar

3. german

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. my weight

2. heights

3. spiders

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. lipbalm

2. mascara

3. gum

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. panties

2. sportsbra

3. mascara

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. elliott smith

2. IAMX

3. god is an astronaut

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. elliott smith - new disaster

2. IAMX - spit it out

3. 65daysofstatic - radio protector

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. trust

2. honesty

3. passion

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. i absolutely love chocolate

2. i do exercise everyday

3. i love dying hair

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. listening to music

2. reading

3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. sleep

2. eat brownies

3. shopping

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. sociologist

2. PR manager

3. profi-nanny

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. japan

2. london

3. finland

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. ella

2. matus(mathew)

3. zina (old russian name)

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. meet my other half

2. be slim

3. have a kick ass career

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. love chocolate

2. love makeup

3. love high heels

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. heath ledger (




)

2. damien rice

3.


----------



## Miss Monster (Jul 14, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY (past nicknames can count):

1. summer

2. summy

3. pincushion

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU HAVE HAD:

1. Miss Monster

2. xcupcakexcorex

3. she_could_choke

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. eyes

2. lips

3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF:

1. tummy

2. thighs

3. booty

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE:

1. irish

2. scottish

3. french

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU:

1. spiders

2. failure

3. being alone

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS:

1. lipgloss

2. gum

3. mobile

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW:

1. camo long shorts

2. black tank

3. flops

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS OR MUSICAL ARTISTS:

1. 311

2. misfits

3. atmosphere

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS:

1. beautiful disaster - 311

2. smoke ya later - the acacia strain

3. play crack the sky - brand new

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP:

1. honesty

2. friendship

3. love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE (in no particular order):

1. i've got 1" lobes

2. i've got pink/black/platinum hair

3. i'm rocking a mohawk

THREE OF YOUR FAVORITE HOBBIES:

1. playing bass

2. graffiti

3. going to shows

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW:

1. swim

2. paint!!!!!!

3. jig

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING/YOU'VE CONSIDERED:

1. hair stylist

2. body piercer

3. tattoo artist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION:

1. ireland

2. scotland

3. paris

THREE KID'S NAMES YOU LIKE:

1. Darby

2. Hunter

3. Lugosi

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE:

1. split my tongue

2. backpack around europe

3. wrestle and alligator

THREE WAYS THAT YOU ARE STEREOTYPICALLY A GIRL (or guy):

1. shoes

2. purses

3. make-up

THREE CELEB IDOLS (or crushes):

1. argyle goolsby

2. nick hexum

3. danzig


----------

